
Mitigating Spectre and Other Security Threats: Cloudflare Workers Security Model - tosh
https://blog.cloudflare.com/mitigating-spectre-and-other-security-threats-the-cloudflare-workers-security-model/
======
unoti
This post is a tremendous resource, worth it for the Spectre intro section
alone. The most chilling part of the article to me:

> A dirty secret that the industry doesn't like to admit: no one has "fixed"
> Spectre. Not even when using heavyweight virtual machines.

------
tryauuum
This is insanely awesome.

